# Campfire "multi-color flames"



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

For the most amazing colored flames that you could ever imagine, find a piece of copper pipe that is about 3"- 4" in diameter and about 8" - 12" inches long. Take a old green garden hose that isn't being used and cut it into strips that are long enough to be flush with the top and bottom of the tubing. 

Now, make sure everyone is done cooking their s'mores and hot dogs. Also, make sure everyone is up wind of the smoke. Then....Toss this tightly packed tube of copper and hose into the fire, and in about 1-5 minutes you will have the most amazing colored flames that you could ever imagine. It is literally like looking at the northern lights. Shades of bright pink, blue, green, purple, etc.... can be seen as long as the fire burns. 

I would bet that this isn't eco-friendly, but I would also wager that it isn't nearly as pollutant as those Chicago companies pumping god knows what into the big lake.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I think they have little purple pills for that.

   

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

My cousin showed us this last year , called it an Indian Fire Log.....


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

That's the first I have heard it named, but it makes sense. Pretty cool. - Thanks! 

I was amazed how long the color stay vivid. The next day I started up the fire again without the copper tube in it and the logs still gave off colored flames for an hr. or so.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Rcdan-o made a couple of these up for me and I just can't believe how awesome they are. Just toss one into a really good bed of coals and just sit back and wait to hear other campers comments!!!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I take it you pack the strips of hose into the copper tubing???


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

We would be asked how we did that and our response was we got our wood from the enchanted forest.

Wayne


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Take Five said:


> We would be asked how we did that and our response was we got our wood from the enchanted forest.
> 
> Wayne


 What???


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i get the same effect when i let the coffee perk a bit too long.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah it's a pretty neat trick. It's not good for the environment, but it's by far not as bad as a lot of other things.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

someone has marketed these things and i have seen them for sale a gander mtn and a few other stores


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

We have been doing this for years. One time someone asked me how we did this and I said that I peed on it:lol:. You really don't need green hose either, any color would do. I think it's just the copper and rubber having a chemical reaction. What else would work also is if you have any non working x-mas lights. Just toss em in the fire. I use an old golf club shaft for my fire poker and it also works great for pulling out the red hot tube. Always aske people around the fire when I pull it out if anyone wants a tattoo or get branded :yikes:, no takers yet.


----------



## commando (Feb 24, 2003)

Tried this over the weekend,WOW everyone loved it.One guys wife loved it so much he had to go shopping today for hose and copper tubing,lol.Can you use the copper over and over or do you need new.Good thing hose will be on sale soon think Im going to have to buy a 100 foot soon


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

You can reuse it, but over time the tube will become brittle and no good. I always have a few on hand. Sometimes I will put two in the fire. On a side note if this has not been said yet, DO NOT cook over it.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Backlash said:


> You can reuse it, but over time the tube will become brittle and no good. I always have a few on hand. Sometimes I will put two in the fire. On a side note if this has not been said yet, DO NOT cook over it.


Don must have let your buddy Greg get a little too close to the fire every once in awhile and sniffed the fumes.:lol: Now he sees pretty colors all the time.:yikes:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just put table salt into an empty beer can, the flames are the same.


----------

